# Springer Loaded 1911?



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

What's the general consensus around here on the Springfield Loaded 1911? 

I've had the 1911 bug for awhile and have yet to make a purchase. After some research, this one has climbed to the top of my list because it has all the suped-up features that I want (ambi-safety, beavertail grip safety, night sights) plus it's got the Springfield reputation/customer service behind it. And last but not least, it seems reasonably priced just under $1,000. I stopped off at the store on the way home and handled the exact one I want. Parkerized full-size with the cocobolo grips. I liked it, but then the clerk had to ruin it by having me compare it to a $2,800 Wilson Combat 4 incher that he claimed is unanimously praised. He let me dry fire them both and that Wilson Combat trigger was the very definition of light and crisp. The Springer's seemed to be nothing to sneeze at either, but not as smooth.

So anyway... long story for a basic question. How do you like the entry level Springer Loaded's? (Non TRP or Custom.)


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have the stainless steel Champion model, which is the Commander size, and I like it a lot. It is accurate and feeds a wide variety of ammo just fine. The trigger is OK, I like the sights, and it just feels great in my hands.

Wilson's are great pistols, probably the best, but at one-third of the price, the loaded model is not bad...more than good enough for me.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks Bisely. Yeah, I figure since this is my first 1911, I really don't need a Wilson. I'm already going to have to trade in the one pistol I do have to get approval from the "Boss" on this one. :mrgreen: So I need to get the best value I can. I've seen the Springfield I like for $800 on ImpactGuns.


----------

